# 28 weeks with cervix stitch and more complications



## Vaudha

Hello everyone,

My name is Vasudha, and I am 32 years old. I had my cervix stitched during 17th week (McDonald stitch) )when they found that my cervix length was shortened to only 1.5 cm.

Since then, I am on bed rest, I just get up to go to bathroom.
I have several doubts in my mind and my doctor refuses to answer them. If i don't get my answers here, I am hoping that I will be relieved of my stress to a certain level. I was admitted thrice to the hospital after the stitch because 
of contractions. They say this is because my uterus is little irritable.

My doubts are as follows:

1. When they did scan after the cervix was stitched, the length was 3.9cm, which is good I suppose. The sonographer said that length more than 3cm is good. But when the scan was done on 27weeks, the cervix length showed only 3.04cm. what happens to the stitch if it length shortens bit more?

2. I am on progesterone supplements (susten 100mg , twice a day) since 3 months. I heard it has some adverse effects on the baby. Is that true?

3. since 1 week , I am on Duadilan ****** tablets , 40 mg twice a day. They say it helps to relax my uterus. I do feel the difference in pain when I take it. I hope there are no side effects of this.

4. I have hypothyroidism. I am on thyroxine supplement. My TSH levels were at 6 in early pregnancy and now it is 3. I have read the TSH should always be below 2 during the pregnancy. But my endochronologyst says it is fine if there is a variation. I am not sure what is right.

5. I found that I have Gestational diabetes when I was 27weeks. My doctor did not give me any medication so far. Today I have an appointment with my doctor. Let me see what she has to see about my glucose levels.

Please help me to find some answers.
Thanks.
Vasuda


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. 

the fact that your cervix had shortened between wks 17 and 27 is completely normal in any pregnancy. As the baby grows in weight, then your cervix will shorten. Also, a cervix does vary in length between scans, it rarely stays at exactly the same length from one scan to the next. the fact that your stitch had lengthened your cervix to 3.8 is amazing given how short it was before the stitch - the stitch has definitely done its job in getting you past 25wks.

Now that you are at 28wks, the threat of a weakened cervix has passed - if it were to shorten and open now, then the baby is likely too big to pass thru it. It is always possible for any pregnant lady to go into premature labour (a different problem to incompetent cervix), but you are at no greater risk of this than any other woman.

A normal cervix length is anywhere between 2.8 and 5 - above 3 is best because it demonstrates that your cervix is holding up well to the increasing weight of the pregnancy. All the signs look positive for you at the moment hun - but it is always worth continuing with moderate bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy as a precaution.

A shortening cervix should have no effect on the stitch - that is the whole point of having it there. Even if it were to open then the stitch should stop it opening further - only if you went into full-blown labour would the stitch have to be removed so as not to tear your cervix. This is unlikely in your case.

I recently carried large twins with a cervical stitch in place - my cervix funneled above the sttich from 25wks, but the stitch held and nothing further happened. I finally delivered them at 38wks with no problems.

good luck, and please feel free to ask any more questions if need be x


----------



## Vaudha

dear Lizzie,

Thank you very much for the answers. After posting my question, I realized that there is another thread in which people like me have been discussing about their IC condition. I had already started feeling better after reading your responses to the concerns raised by many.
Your reply to me gave me lot of strength. Yes I am taking complete rest and taking bath once in ten days(I used to bathe twice a day before stitch :( ). Each day is tough but hanging in.
Tomorrow I am getting admitted since my glucose levels are high (Fasting 103, post breakfast - 163) and they will start me on insulin injection. They need to observe me to adjust the dosage. 

Hugs,
Vasuda


----------



## jessabella

aww bless your heart...just know we are here to support you..yes please come and say hello :hugs:


----------



## Vaudha

Hi lizzie and jessabella, back from after two days in the hospital. I am on insulin now. No abdominal pains and that makes me relieved. But one thing keeps on bothering me. Even though I have a cervix stitch, my cervix length has come down from 4.1 to 3.04(thats 2 weeks before). Is that bad? What happens next? I never walk, am 98% on bed rest. But still cervix length has shortened. I wonder why. Ultrasounds give me some reassurance but my doc says it is not required now. If it shortens further, will that be a problem? does that make my stitch rip open? hmmmm lost in thoughts..


----------



## Vaudha

I know i am repeating my questions and that must be annoying. But I am not sure how to get these doubts off my mind. I am not able to enjoy my pregnancy. I have been dreaming about my pregnancy and baby since last 10 years. And now that I am pregnant, I have these things bothering me all day.


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Hi :flower: I saw your post and thought I would say hello.... I have a Mcdonald stitch in.. this was put in at 13.5 weeks. I also have GD, under active thyroid and my cervix was measuring very short at just over 2 at 26 weeks. My point is that the stitch is still holding all these weeks later ... :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Vaudha said:


> I know i am repeating my questions and that must be annoying. But I am not sure how to get these doubts off my mind. I am not able to enjoy my pregnancy. I have been dreaming about my pregnancy and baby since last 10 years. And now that I am pregnant, I have these things bothering me all day.

Repeating questions is not at all annoying nor are you being any more anxious than the rest of us have been in our IC pregnancies :hugs:

To be at 29wks and your cervix to have shortened to 3 is completely normal, and not at all worrying. Every cervix shortens in pregnancy as it progresses - this has to happen in preperation for labour at 38/40wks. As the baby grows, the pressure on the cervix is greater and it shortens - it is normal. It is not normal when it happens from 15 to 24wks. At that stage the cervix should stay long and closed, but in ladies with IC it doesn't. Yours is ok, you have passed the "dangerous" stage and you WILL be absoultely fine.

Keep asking as many questions as you need - that's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## Vaudha

hi sarah, feels great to know that you have reached 33 weeks with same conditions as mine. It is really reassuring. And congratulations to you. What are your TSH levels?. Mine is around 3 and I thought it should always be less than 2 during pregnancy. But my doc says 3 is okay.
Lizzie, thanks a lot for the information and reassurance. I am more positive now. I wonder why cant my doc explain me like you did rather than labelling me as "very anxious person". Thanks again.
Luv,
Vasu


----------



## lizziedripping

Cos the docs don't really get how we feel hun. To them we are often just a statistic. They loose touch with the "human" side of medicine, and treat us accordingly x


----------



## Vaudha

hmmm that's sad :(


----------

